# unknown plant... similar to dandelion



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

no idea what this is.... it has leaves similar to a dandelion, but there have been no flowers, and it is quite large

<img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y159/wizzard489/plant016.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

any ideas? and is it edible?


thanx in advance


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Looks like wild lettuce


----------



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

i thought it looked like wild letuce also.... but i have only seen about 2 pics on the web that said wild letuce and resembled this plant..... does wild letuce have hairs or burrs on the bottom of the spine?

would you happen to know a genus name or something like that? so i can look it up in an encyclopedia


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Here are almost 600 images of Wild Lettuce:

http://images.google.com/images?q=wild+lettuce&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images

Here is a great description of the plant and it's many uses:

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/l/lettuc17.html


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks like great blue lettuce to me. If it has spines on the underside of the veins of the leaf I would say that is likely. Genus name is Lactuca. species is biennis if it is great blue lettuce or canadensis if it is Wild lettuce. Hard to tell from just a pic. 

David


----------

